
Apple has restored Facebook’s enterprise certificate - alexfringes
https://twitter.com/MikeIsaac/status/1091103868463636481
======
ocdtrekkie
Really wish we knew the contents of the conversation that took place for this
to happen. I can't imagine Apple just took an apology and said "okay, you can
have it back". Blocking Facebook from their platform wouldn't really be
workable for them long-term, but I expected them to perhaps hold Facebook and
Google out a bit longer.

